# favourite type of reptile?



## millar (Apr 10, 2006)

i was just wondering, can you tell me (in your opinion) what your favourite type of reptile is?


----------



## snake100 (Mar 15, 2006)

snake


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

No... thats the simple answer . I like all for their different aspects. :lol:


----------



## Tomosan (Feb 11, 2006)

Snakes  quite like crocodilians and very large lizards as well


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

them ones with scales on them......


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Snakes, crocodiles, monitors and geckos :lol:


----------



## 16-BIT (Apr 17, 2006)

definately a komodo dragon!


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Beardies, tho i always love the look of monitors myself


----------



## millar (Apr 10, 2006)

yeah monitors look cool, they kind of have a german/russian look about them, dont know why i think this, thats just what they remind me of. 8)


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2006)

For me i dont relly have a preference as they all have their own unique ways so i like all reptiles


----------



## Ace (Feb 20, 2006)

GECKOS :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!:


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Ace said:


> GECKOS :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!:


Really? I'd never have guessed geckos would be your favourite :lol:


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

yeah i thought you hated geckos as well :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ace (Feb 20, 2006)

well i do try and cover it up. :lol:


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

i like all reptiles each have there different quirks about each species


----------



## warren82 (Mar 31, 2006)

lizards frogs and praying mantids although if i was ever aloud to get a snake i know id be saying snakes too so i guess i just love um all. :? :lol:


----------



## Charun (May 1, 2005)

with out a doubt chameleons! They never seem to stop amazing me.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Definetly lizards.
My favourite lizards are iguana's, water dragons, beardies, and im hoping to soon keep some uromastyx and a leopard gecko as I think theyll both be very different to keep than the others.


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

i think i prefer snakes, and sand boas r ma fav just so cute n great little characters


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

I prefer snakeys too, must admit i have fallen for the sand boas off Bazza


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

yea i deff wanna get more and hopefuly breed them


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

i love beardies, water dragons, leopard geckos, snakes, crocs are cool.

trese
(still learning about different species of lizards)


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

i love reps in general but i do have a soft spot for snakes, amazing creatures.....in particular gaboon vipers and golden lanceheads


----------



## carl19 (May 1, 2006)

well im gunna say torts


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

monitors are the coolest. Iguanas look really nice aswell but im not allowed to have one


----------



## mourne (Apr 20, 2006)

Snakes first any lizard second.


----------



## The_Ammonite (Jun 26, 2006)

chameleons all the way


----------

